# Eventing Final - Show Jumping Photos!



## R_H (2 August 2012)

Brilliant venue + amazing atmosphere + fantastic riding + TEAM GB SILVER! = Outstanding day!

Ok so not the best photos I have ever taken, but one of the best days I have ever experienced. Hope you enjoy them!

Opposition Buzz!












Team GB Support 






Brilliant Setting 






LONDON 2012












Some very British Umbrellas! 






Medal Ceremony


----------



## KingfisherBlue (3 August 2012)

I was there that day, and yes, it was absolutely fantastic to see our Eventers take Team Silver. Great set of photos. Thanks very much for sharing them.


----------



## jessdarcy (3 August 2012)

Best Day Ever!!!


----------

